# Don't leave the GATE open race @ Hobby Stop West Raceway March 18th



## rcwebs (Sep 22, 2007)

:woohoo: Well were calling on all of our friends from the GATE to come and check out our new facility here at the Great Eastern Shopping Center. It's the new home of the Hobby Stop West Raceway and we'd love to show off how nice the track has turned out. 

:woohoo: So come out and enjoy the racing with us if you can make it on Sunday March 18, 2012. Bring all your friends and enjoy the day with us. We will have the roadcourse set up and will be racing all the popular classes that will include:

VTA 25.5 Blinky
VTA 21.5 Boosted
13.5 World GT Blinky Single Cell
13.5 World GT Boosted Single Cell
13.5 Sedan Blinky Rubber Tire
Tamiya 1/10 Formula One
Traxxas Rally Car
KT-8 Go-cart
1/18 Pancar Brushless 3100 Fixed Gearing
1/18 Pancar Brushless 3100 Open Gearing
Any three to make a class...
..........added: 1/18th stock touring 3100kv motor open gearing

Doors open at 9am and racing will kick off at 11am sharp.

We now have permanent pit spaces for 60+ racers with tables, chairs and electric so just bring your stuff and race.

Race fees are $12 for one class. $10 for a second class and $5 for three or more.

We've heard that a nice group of guys are planning on making the trip over so if you're coming leave us a comment and let us know about it. Name, Class/Classes, Transponder# for the class. etc and we'll start compiling the races. 

Questions, comments, can be e-mailed to [email protected] for the quickest response. Or call the store @ 419-471-1108 and ask for Pat.

See you at the race......................

Pat Falgout
Hobby Stop West Raceway
2676 Woodville Road
Northwood, OH 43619
419-471-1108
567-661-0009
[email protected]
http://www.facebook.com/hobbystopwest

Guys,

Here's the Class Rules for you to follow:

US VINTAGE TRANS-AM 25.5 BLINKY
Chassis: 1/10 scale 4-wheel drive
Body: Any USVTA, No driver figure required
Min. Weight: 1550 grams
Electronic Speed Control: Brushless in "blinky" mode / no timing
Battery: 2 cell LiPo 7.4 volt
Motor: 25.5 Brushless
Tires: Spec USVTA
Gearing: Open
Min. Ride Height: 5mm

US VINTAGE TRANS-AM 21.5 OPEN
Chassis: 1/10 scale 4-wheel drive
Body: Any USVTA, No driver figure required
Min. Weight: 1550 grams
Electronic Speed Control: OPEN ESC Boosted and any timing
Battery: 2 cell LiPo 7.4 volt
Motor: 21.5 Brushless
Tires: Spec USVTA
Gearing: Open
Min. Ride Height: 5mm

WORLD GT (WGT)
Chassis: 1/10 scale direct-drive pan car
Body: Any World GT Body
Min. Weight: 930grams
Electronic Speed Control: Open ESC
Battery: 1 cell LiPo 3.7 volt
Motor: 13.5 Brushless
Tires: Spec World GT Foam tires
Gearing: Open
Min. Ride Height: 4mm

WORLD GT (WGT) Blinky
Chassis: 1/10 scale direct-drive pan car
Body: Any World GT Body
Min. Weight: 930grams
Electronic Speed Control: Brushless in "blinky" mode / no timing
Battery: 1 cell LiPo 3.7 volt
Motor: 13.5 Brushless
Tires: Spec World GT Foam tires
Gearing: Open
Min. Ride Height: 4mm

1/10 TAMIYA F-1 SPEC
Chassis: Stock Tamiya 180mm F104 chassis only
Body: All bodies must be made for the Tamiya F104. Wings must be the ones
supplied with the kit. No mixing of wings between kits is allowed.
Min. Weight: No requirement
Electronic Speed Control: Any Roar approved Sportsman class ESC 
Battery: 6 cell 7.2v Ni-mh or 2S 7.4v Li-po Hard case battery
Motor: Tamiya Silver Can or Roar approved 21.5 Brushless Motor
Tires: Pit Shimuzu pre mounts or Tamiya rubber tires

1/16 TRAXXAS RALLY
Chassis: Stock Traxxas chassis only
Body: Any Rally body
Min. Weight: No requirement Min. Ride Height 4mm
Electronic Speed Control: Stock Traxxas ESC's only
Battery: 6 cell 7.2v Ni-mh or 2S 7.4v Li-po battery
Motor: Stock Traxxas Brushed or Brushless motor only
Tires: Stock Rally or 1/10 TC rubber tires only
Gearing: Open

1/18 PAN CAR ON-ROAD BRUSHLESS Fixed Gear
Chassis: Any 1/18 (BRP, Scalpel, etc)
Body: Any 1/18 Body
Min. Weight: No requirement Min. Ride Height 3mm
Electronic Speed Control: Any 1/18 scale brushless ESC set at 0 timing
Battery: 2S 20C max output, 800 mAh
Motor: 3100kv brushless
Tires: BRP tires only
Gearing: 10 tooth pinion 48 tooth Spur

1/18 PAN CAR ON-ROAD BRUSHLESS Open Gear
Chassis: Any 1/18 (BRP, Scalpel, etc)
Body: Any 1/18 Body
Min. Weight: No requirement Min. Ride Height 3mm
Electronic Speed Control: Any 1/18 scale brushless ESC set at 0 timing
Battery: 2S Lipo battery 7.4v limit
Motor: 3100kv brushless
Tires: any tires
Gearing: Open 

1/18 Micro Touring 3100 Brushless
Chassis: Any micro 4wd chassis (Xray, HPI, Exotek, etc)
Body: Any 1/18 Touring car body
Min. Weight: No requirement Min. Ride Height 3mm
Electronic Speed Control: Any 1/18 scale brushless ESC set at 0 timing
Battery: 2S Lipo battery 7.4v limit
Motor: 3100kv brushless
Gearing: Open

KT-8 Go-Cart (Showcase Class)
If you have one of these cars and want to run it please contact me. It's more of a showcase class at this race!


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Dang, I would love to make it out Pat. Unfortunately I'll be down south on vacation that weekend. Hopefully you get some Gate guys over there. I'm sure I'll make my way out west eventually.


----------



## 440OnRoad (Sep 20, 2011)

Planning on making it over on the 18th for some WGT fun!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

I , will see if I can get some of the MSI guys to come.if not I will try and make it for vta and 17.5 rubber.


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

mrbighead said:


> I , will see if I can get some of the MSI guys to come.if not I will try and make it for vta and 17.5 rubber.


a bunch of us are coming up from The Gate.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Hey Pat,

Is it now just SXT?

Can 1/18 cars use Niftech?

Thanks,
Wayne


----------



## rcwebs (Sep 22, 2007)

*Traction compound*

Wayne,

We're just using SXT now and the traction is awesome! People are having to tune their cars again. We might go to others in the future but for this race we'd like everyone to use SXT.

Thanks,

Pat


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

Chaz955i, are you coming to run Sunday?


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

mrbighead said:


> Chaz955i, are you coming to run Sunday?


Maybe, waiting on the mailman to bring me some parts. Hope to go, had fun racing with you at the old Toledo track.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I will be running WGT and BRP.... see you all in a few days.... Dave B - can't wait for some tasty dip......summer tradition!


----------



## johnny lee (Sep 24, 2010)

what is the tire rule for 13.5 tc?
thanks!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

They must be round....


----------



## johnny lee (Sep 24, 2010)

Micro_Racer said:


> They must be round....


so strict


----------



## johnny lee (Sep 24, 2010)

mrbighead said:


> I , will see if I can get some of the MSI guys to come.if not I will try and make it for vta and 17.5 rubber.


so there will be a 17.5 rubber class? not 13.5?


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

johnny lee said:


> so there will be a 17.5 rubber class? not 13.5?




Who's coming from the gate to race on Sunday. I know me and fast johnny is coming from MSI.


----------



## johnny lee (Sep 24, 2010)

do you guys have vta tires for sale there? we've been back ordered here at MSI for awhile


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

mrbighead said:


> Who's coming from the gate to race on Sunday. I know me and fast johnny is coming from MSI.



T Williams and I will be there!


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

Mackin said:


> T Williams and I will be there!


I'm glad to hear that, T Williams have a new car to break in.


----------



## Mike Slaughter (Sep 10, 2007)

It's a long shot... But, hopefully I can make it Sunday! 

Mike


----------



## johnny lee (Sep 24, 2010)

Mike Slaughter said:


> It's a long shot... But, hopefully I can make it Sunday!
> 
> Mike


what will you run mike?


----------



## Mike Slaughter (Sep 10, 2007)

johnny lee said:


> what will you run mike?


I will have two TCs (a 13.5 and a 17.5) and a 12th scale (17.5 or whatever I can get) with me. 

I'm open to anything, like 10.5 practice for the regionals!

Very much a long shot though.... 

Mike


----------



## rcwebs (Sep 22, 2007)

Guys,

We're still backordered on VTA tires like everyone else in the country. Sorry! 

Glad to hear that we've got a crowd coming. It's gonna be a blast! :thumbsup:

See you this weekend, :wave:

Pat Falgout
Hobby Stop West Raceway


----------



## 440OnRoad (Sep 20, 2011)

Will be there bright and early Sunday for some WGT!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

mrbighead said:


> I'm glad to hear that, T Williams have a new car to break in.


Break or break in?


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

mackin said:


> break or break in?


lmao!


----------



## rcwebs (Sep 22, 2007)

See everyone in the morning!

Pat :wave:


----------



## johnny lee (Sep 24, 2010)

anyone else wanna run 17.5 blinky tc?? see you all there!


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

johnny lee said:


> anyone else wanna run 17.5 blinky tc?? see you all there!


Fast johnny let's go leave the house, get off your phone.


----------



## johnny lee (Sep 24, 2010)

mrbighead said:


> Fast johnny let's go leave the house, get off your phone.


argh I'm in pain. I got lit up playing paintball with Alston last night! lol. I'm on my way!


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

What a day of racing that's all I can say. see you guys soon.


----------



## rcwebs (Sep 22, 2007)

*Great Day of Racing!!!*

Thanks to everyone who came out and raced with us today. We had a good time seeing all of our friends from the GATE and MSI and all the others from out of town. Also from all the regulars who race with us each week. We're glad you had fun with us.

Well here are the results for everyone: We had 84 entries!

1/18 Micro Touring
Dave Berry 23/5:03.727
Matt Heckman 22/5:04.698
Geoff Ferron 20/5:12.562
Eric Wells 20/5:13.388

BRP
Bud Bartos 20/5:01.232
Mike Elwood 20/5:03.828
Matt Heckman 12/3:07.703
Brankiea Ferron 8/3:06.732

1/18 Pancar Open	
Dave Berry 23/5:03.437
Wayne Gerber 22/5:05.694
Matt Heckman 21/4:44.970
Rich Mickle 21/5:07.754
Rick Staler 13/5:11.667

Mini Rally
Eric Lewandowski 18/5:10.616
Don Merrill 13/5:07.611
Rick Staler 13/5:18.761
Ean Whitt 11/4:12.202

17.5 Sedan Blinky
Willie Thompson 29/6:03.851
Joe Klebau 27/6:09.478
Bobby Hunter 26/6:07.603
Tony Williams 23/6:17.828

13.5 Sedan Blinky
Bill Klingbiel 29/6:00.395
Todd Bigelow 28/6:07.051
Brian Perez 27/6:08.857
Bobby Falgout 26/6:00.063
Pat Falgout 10/3:05.687
Johnny Lee 6/1:17.843
Charlie Ropp DNS
Ted Hammer DNS

25.5 VTA Blinky
Lou Pryzbyla 34/8:12.548
Chuck Mackin 33/8:10.405
David Greer 33/8:13.542
Joe Klebau 32/8:01.202
Aaron Mermin 31/8:13.476
Julie Thompson 29/8:09.878
Don Merrill 28/8:05.245
Gene Greer 26/8:01.004
Howard Chancey 26/8:14.886
Ken Gilbert 18/8:20.420
Mike Norton DNS

21.5 VTA Boosted
Bill Klingbeil 35/8:00.865
Bobby Falgout 34/8:09.059
Matt Gregory 32/8:05.961
Cary Ringle 31/8:11.724
Tony Williams 31/8:12.482
Tim Shine 30/8:08.896
Jeff Dude 30/8:14.454
John Mierzejewski 29/8:18.796
Mike Ritchey 28/8:01.620
Pat Falgout 28/8:05.801
Don Merrill 26/8:10.648
Marvin Davis 15/6:01.333
Eric Lewandowski 6/1:30.119
Mike Norton DNS
Dan Quisno DNS
Mike Hammernik DNS

World GT Blinky
Dwight Smith 30/6:10.579
Tony Carrubba 28/6:03.837
Chuck Mackin 28/6:04.529
Eric Wells 28/6:12.437
Stuart Patrick 25/6:07.890
Matt Gregory 25/6:11.848
Joe Klebau 17/4:04.904
Mike Elwood DNS

World GT Boosted
Dwight Smith 31/6:06.748
Bill Klingbeil 31/6:08.718
Brian Berry 31/6:09.111
Bobby Falgout 28/6:07.712
Rich Mickle 28/6:10.447
Mike Mills 27/6:08.464
Wayne Gerber 22/4:29.555
Pat Falgout 7/1:40.913

Formula One
Nick Traudt 27/6:07.267
Mark Rodney 27/6:08.539
Marvin Davis 25/6:11.830
Lou Pryzybla 24/6:10.338
Brent Gottfried 23/6:00.259
Joe Tuttle 23/6:01.109
Brian Berry 5/1:09.918
Ted Hammer DNS


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Had a great time yesterday, thanks for having us. Looking forward to coming back. 

chuck


----------

